# I talked to a girl!



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm so relieved. This girl in my class has been showing signs of interest and has wanted me to approach her for weeks, but I was to damn scared. My heart would pound everytime I tried to talk to her.

Today I was sitting beside her and I said "fuc* it" and talked to her. It was only for about a minute as class was done, but she seemed really surprised, happy and interested!

Talking to a girl would normally be considered normal, but for someone with the levels of SA that I have, it's VERY HARD. I havne't had a smooth face to face convo with a girl in 3 years.

*
Also, How do I follow up? What do I saw to her tomorrow? How do I approach her?*


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Good to hear, I don't think ive ever approached a girl ive liked in my life (as in let her know that im interested) and yes it is really hard to do, good luck


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm married - stay away from girls.

No - just kidding! LOL!

Good job.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Killer2121 said:


> I'm so relieved. This girl in my class has been showing signs of interest and has wanted me to approach her for weeks, but I was to damn scared. My heart would pound everytime I tried to talk to her.
> 
> Today I was sitting beside her and I said "fuc* it" and talked to her. It was only for about a minute as class was done, but she seemed really surprised, happy and interested!
> 
> ...


this is great dude... from my own experience it is better to keep conversations that are not taking place on a date very breif (for reason that i dont really feel like explaining)... if it is a girl your interested in dating i would just have a one or two more sub-5-minute conversations and then ask her on a date... if its a girl you only want to be friends with just start talking and see were it goes


----------



## Jkate89 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yaay!! :clap Congrats!!


----------



## LearningToFly (Jun 7, 2010)

Dude, that is awesome. I'm still working on that one myself.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd try not to overthink it or prepare. Just go with how you're feeling when you see her again. It's pretty great how far just your feelings can carry you if you're interested in her. Just go with it.

... At least that's what I'd be telling myself because I'd be kind of freaking out about the same questions you're asking!!


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey, awesome man! 
*Also, How do I follow up? What do I saw to her tomorrow? How do I approach her?*

Approach her casually and make sure you look happy to see her (but not overly eager). Make a little small talk, like say something about the class, and then ask her questions about herself. Don't be afraid to ask generic questions like what she wants to be when she grows up, those will get conversation going. When you feel her warming up to you start flirting a little. Then, maybe after a few conversations with her, ask her out on a date.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

awwww good for you! use this positive experience to fuel more. you can do it! you obviously did it once you can do it again. don't give up! and hopefully she likes pizza cause that would be fabulous


----------



## nathalex01 (Oct 29, 2012)

Awesome work! Proud of ya.

You're doing a lot better than me. I wouldn't even know what to do if a girl showed interest in me.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

nice job!! 

just approach her normally, when she walks in say hi and try to make some more conversation

or ya know, just say hi until you can say hi comfortably

if you can say hi comfortably, making conversation wont be that bad after


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Killer2121 said:


> I'm so relieved. This girl in my class has been showing signs of interest and has wanted me to approach her for weeks, but I was to damn scared. My heart would pound everytime I tried to talk to her.
> 
> Today I was sitting beside her and I said "fuc* it" and talked to her. It was only for about a minute as class was done, but she seemed really surprised, happy and interested!
> 
> ...


Exactly.

For normals, wtf?!?!?! For guys like you and me, ugh. It's been years since I really talked to a girl. Congrats bud


----------



## Mike90 (Oct 29, 2012)

Killer2121 said:


> I'm so relieved. This girl in my class has been showing signs of interest and has wanted me to approach her for weeks, but I was to damn scared. My heart would pound everytime I tried to talk to her.
> 
> Today I was sitting beside her and I said "fuc* it" and talked to her. It was only for about a minute as class was done, but she seemed really surprised, happy and interested!
> 
> ...


Good job man, it always that first encounter thats the hardest. If you think about what your going to say too much you might get flustered, always keep calm and I'm sure your be on a date with her in no time.


----------



## FrozenSlumber (Oct 10, 2012)

*Awesome*

Congrats!
Might I suggest asking her about herself? And then just let it flow. Remember to breath!

Goodluck!


----------



## Norfolkaaa (Sep 10, 2012)

Well done

It should be more comfortable now that you have done the hard bit i would say just go for it and keep on trying to talk to her.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I didn't talk to her the day after and I was away today... But tomorrow I will follow up for sure!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I talk to girls every day in my head, but these conversations take place when I was a teenager.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Good news!

So I talked to this same girl after class today after she made it so obvious that she wanted me to approach by talking 10 years to get her books together..

I spoke with her and she seemed really happy. I could tell because she kept looking me in the eye, kept asking questions and rambled on when I asked her questions. The "corny" generic questions actually work!

She actually laughed at my lame jokes too, pretty loud actually it was kinda awkward lol.. Anyways we talked for about 5 minutes which is really good!

feelsgoodman


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

That's awesome man! :clap
I find it extremely difficult to talk to girls I'm interested in too.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

What about your mommy?


----------



## Kbearit (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice job man! If your interested in her just play it cool man. If you see her in passing say hello. And you could chat her up in class if the opportunity arises. Its not a science man just have fun!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Southernstyle93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Good job brother....I know how hard it is


----------

